# 2002 Alitma and Possible Bad Cat



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh Boy. I will try to provide as much information as possible without be long winded. Before I start I will say I did use the search button for my problem and its not looking good from what I have seen but I figured I'd post anyhow and get the ideas of some of of senior forum members or other that have had this same problem.....ok.

I have a 2002 Altima 2.5 engine with 129k miles on it. I purchased it with 64k on it about March 2010. I was in a bind needed a car bad and had to finance this quick. I have 18 payments left on it.

Anyhow my problem is this. CEL is on. I took it to advanced auto and they put the computer on my car, said it came back with partially clogged catalytic converter. Now up until this I have not had any major problems with the car. Its been pretty good.

Anyhow my car is burning oil now like CRAZY. 3 weeks ago I got a oil change. I checked it last night and it was damn near empty. I had to put 3 things of oil in it to bring it past full.

When I went to Auto zone 2 days ago a guy who works there I was talking to said he used to work for Nissan in there service department for 5 years said my year car had that problem and I needed to change the cat, said the same thing it was doing, burning oil. Low and behodl I come on this forum 2 days later and post here say the same thing so I guess he was telling the truth.

He gave me a price from Auto Zone for a cat for 360.00 said someone should charge more than 100-150.00 for labor. He said getting a new cat will fix it. 

So what are my options I will be honest I couldnt sleep last night readnig post where people are talking about 1500 and up cost to fix this issue. I am in a bad spot cause honestly I'd rather fix it than try to trade this car in while I sitll owe money when I only have 18 payments left then reset my payments BACK to 60 or 72 AND adding what I owe on top of a new loan. Ugh I want to aviod that at all cost. If this can be fixed for like 600.00 or less then I will be so happy. 

Thought from some experts here on how to proceed. Maybe its something else. I plan on taking it to my guy either today after work or tomorrow so he can look at it and tell me excatly what it is. Oh lastly the guy from Auto Zone also said it could just be a a bad sensor not the cat which would be much cheaper but after seeing I am burning oil I am thinking thats not it.

UPDATE: I emailed Nissian North America and told them everything that is going on and got this email back from them just now:

*Case # 12055XXX

VIN # 1N4AL11EX2C2149XXX


Dear Kenny Graves,

Thank you for contacting Nissan North America, Inc. regarding your concern with your 2002 Nissan Altima. We apologize for any inconvenience this situation may have caused you. 




We have contacted you on the phone number you had provided however, we have reached your voicemail.

In regards to the precat, please contact or visit your local Nissan dealer as they are in the best position to address your vehicle concerns. Please be informed that Nissan relies on its authorized dealers to provide technical and additional support to our valued customers. 


Below is the contact information of the nearest authorized Nissan dealership within your area based on the address you had provided.


Newburgh Nissan

79 Route 17K

Newburgh, NY 12550

Phone: (845) 562-1000 



Also, a review of our records indicates that the above-referenced vehicle identification number is not currently involved in any recalls or service campaigns.

Case # 12055050 has been created to document your concern. If you have any further questions or comments, feel free to send us another email or call us at 1-800-647-7261 (extension 457237) and reference your case number. 

Thank you again for contacting us and allowing us the opportunity to be of assistance. 

Sincerely,

Nissan North America, Inc.*


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, first of all, there is no code for a "partially clogged catalytic converter." When referring to codes, your best bet is to post the code. You likely have a P0420 code, which is a catalyst efficiency code, which means the converter is showing up as inefficient. That "could" mean clogged and likely in your case, but could also just mean it's not clogged but merely not breaking down the exhaust emissions as it should. 

You likely need not just a catalytic converter, but an engine. The QR25DE engines did not use a conventional EGR system, but accomplished it through the variable valve timing control. Rather than use an EGR valve, it simply cracks open the exhaust valves during the intake stroke to suck the inert exhaust gas from the exhaust manifold back into the combustion chamber. The problem with the early L31 Altimas was an ECM program that caused the catalytic converter, which is part of the exhaust manifold, to break apart. Bits of catalyst substrate would then get sucked into the combustion chamber and score the cylinder walls, causing poor piston ring sealing and an oil burning engine. A compression test will usually confirm this. If you remove the exhaust manifold and view the inlet side of the catalyst media, you will likely find burnt and caked oil on it. So, replacing the converter might fix the code temporarily, but not necessarily the problem. Nissan issued a voluntary recall for this issue, but some vehicles still experienced the oil burning issues afterwards as the initial damage had already been done and not detected at the time and some vehicles never got the recall at all. Your problem is likely a lot more than a $600 repair. You likely need a replacement engine, exhaust manifold/catalytic converter assy. and possibly an ECM program update. Even with a good, used engine and an aftermarket converter, I don't see this being done for less than $1500, and depending on the shop's labor costs, any misc. items being needed, whether you go with a used engine or a new short block or reman assy., you might be looking closer to the $2500 range.


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

That is what I was hoping not to read. I guess I will comfirm my worst fears today or tomorrow then post what my guy says to get a 2nd opinion here. 

Looks like I am going to have to get out of this car ASAP. I dont have 1500-2500 sitting around to put into this car. Yes that is cheaper than continuing car payments but my only option right now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a former Nissan Master Technician. I left Nissan in Oct. 2003 and at that point I had already replaced a lot of QR25DE short blocks and exhaust manifolds for this issue. People were burning a quart every 1000 miles. Even though it's been almost a decade since the recall, you still here of these problems today.


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks man. Same thing the Auto Manager told me who was a former tech there. He worked at Newburgh Nissan said he amde 88k a year there but left because they were ripping people off left and right. 
Anyhow man...... I need to figure out what I am going to do. I dont even want to put 600.00 into if my guy says he can fix it for that much. My concern is if he "fixes it" and it cost around that much than a month down the line something else pops up he misses. He's good though and I trust him. So we'll see.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A compression test will tell the story!


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

THank again brother I will make sure I tell him to do a compression test. Before I decide to do anything I will report what he says back here.


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I just got back from my guy. He said the same thing as this forum. Need to replace the cat and the engine at around 400 and 1900 each.

I will be going to my local Honda dealer tomorrow to look to trade this car in. 


He said just replacing the cat would give me only a few more months of life out the engine. But no telling when it could go even if I keep putting oil in it. Could be 3 months could be 8, 9 months. He wouldnt suggest just replacing the cat said it would be a waste in the long run.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like a plan!


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quick update. I took it to a 2nd palce. I didnt tell them anything more than the CEL was on.
They just called said I needed a new CAT. quoted me 670.00 to fix it. He didnt mention anything about a engine replacement or burning oil. I didnt mention it either because I wanted him to look at it with a fresh mind. 
so should I go with just fixing the cat or do you think that wont resolve it?


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok theey found out why I was burning oil. My Oil Pressure Switch is bad. Causing me to loose oil when driving throwing it all over the axle he said. He said I dont notice it when is parked and the car is off because theres on pressure building up. He said that if I let it sit idle in my drive way for 20 minutes I'd see a big puddle of oil. 
Quoted me 125.00 to fix that.


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just an update on this thread.
I had the exhuast manifold and the oil pressure switch replaced over the weeknd. I will kow by time I get home if it fixes the issue. The CEL usually cuts back on within 90 miles of driving for me. I have driven about 50 so far so I will know if it worked if it cuts back on by time I get home.
I also had a new air filter put in since I havent done that since I purchased the car at around 46k miles. I had one low beam out so I had them replace both. So I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Lastly getting a oil change when I get home to make sure I am go to go on that front also.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan oil pressure switches leaking are a common failure, but I've never seen one leak so bad that it will cause the crankcase to be emptied in 3 weeks. The leaking oil pressure switch also doesn't explain why the converters were clogged. Catalytic converters don't clog without a reason; it can because a mixture is too rich, a head gasket is leaking causing coolant to contaminate it, or an oil burning engine. Chances are you had a leaking oil pressure switch AND an oil burning engine. That was the purpose of a compression test: to confirm if there was an internal issue with the engine. Now that the converter has been replaced, it might have worked in keeping the CEL from setting in 90 miles, at least until the converter gets restricted like the old one was due to the oil contamination. Keep an eye on the oil; if you notice you still need to add oil before your next oil change, then you'll know whether the problem is fixed or not.


----------



## mando25 (Aug 8, 2015)

So what happened? Did ya get it fixed? Im dying to know man!


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow. Old thread.
I got it fixed. MY guy did it for 500.00 total. Car ran great for about 3 months after then the alternator and battery needed to be replaced.
About 2 months after that car started acting up again. I would be driving at highway speeds and the car would just shut off. Wouldnt do it every time I drove just sometimes. 
I said F it I am not pumping anymore money into this thing. I went and got a 2010 Altima instead. So far so good on that one.


----------

